# Olympus Ep1



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Have just bought this with the 14-42 lens and was wondering what the advantage would be in having the 17mm instead?

I'm not a professional snapper but I carry a camera always [this was partly why i bought this as my D70s is just too big to cart around - I do lots of climbing, walking and biking, I destroy compacts for a pastime] and this seems to be a brilliant camera [so far], but the lens is a bit ungainly and for general shots I'd be happy with one simple lens [i think] so any tips peoples?

I've sent off for a viewfinder [hate using the screen] and a lovely leather case. This is a lovely looking camera that feels right to me - I still have my first camera, Olympus Trip 35, and put together they are really similar in size and appearance.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I am not familiar with the 17mm lens, but it's not that wide a focal length; the diagonal of the four thirds sensor (and thus the 'standard' length lens) is 21.6mm.

The relationship of the 17mm to this is about that of a 35mm lens on 35mm film to the true standard for that format of 42mm (frame diagonal). ~ 1: 1.2 or about 83%.

The 35mm on 35mm is generally accepted to be a 'moderate' wideangle.

For myself I love 35mm on 35mm, classic Leica style street photography, but some of it's advantages, such as increased depth of field, making zonal focusing possible, do not apply in the digital format, with autofocus and shortend focal lengths present.

Fixed focal length lenses are generally better than equivalent variable lenses.

I like; a very short wide angle for effects, a short zoom (equivalent to 35-80 or 35-100 in 35mm terms) and a long fixed focal length telephoto.

It depends what you photograph most; I shoot lots of things, and have done for decades, with a fixed focal length Rolleiflex. (I do scan the negs into P'Shop tho).

You will never find one all purpose fixed length lens, if I'm wrong tell me; I've been looking for years...

The best zoom is your feet.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

chris l said:


> I am not familiar with the 17mm lens, but it's not that wide a focal length; the diagonal of the four thirds sensor (and thus the 'standard' length lens) is 21.6mm.
> 
> The relationship of the 17mm to this is about that of a 35mm lens on 35mm film to the true standard for that format of 42mm (frame diagonal). ~ 1: 1.2 or about 83%.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I've bought a Lumix 20mm which is supposedly better than the stock and is closer to what you reckon optimum- seems good at the moment excellent low light shooting and snappy work.

Might even post some pics!

BTW I have D70s up for grabs now - any hints on where to sell it and possibly how much is it worth??


----------

